# This could happen to anyone?



## CitRuss (Jul 19, 2015)

Imagine this for a comedy of errors. I was stoking fires of pushed up citrus trees in the late 1990's using a ford 4110 with a 10ft 3pl stickrake. Reversing into the fire a root ball rolled under one corner of the rake and before I could stop another root ball rolled under the other corner jacking the rear wheels off the coals. The front tyres started to burn at once so leaving the tractor in L 3 I jumped from the front tyre off the fire an started to hobble(twisted ankle) across the ripped up ground to an iseki with a spray cart. I was able to use this to direct water onto the ford to cool the front tyres while I hobbled away to get a deutz tractor and chain. Eventually I was able to pull the ford free but now it was chasing me. Speeding up so the chain was tight an turning in a large circle I jumped off the deutz and ran/hobbled after the ford. I was just able to climb over the stickrake to stop the ford but was now slowly being dragged so hopped off the ford an carefully climbed onto the deutz to stop it. 
Looking back it was pretty funny, I don't want to do it again though. 
What would you have done?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

CitRuss said:


> Imagine this for a comedy of errors. I was stoking fires of pushed up citrus trees in the late 1990's using a ford 4110 with a 10ft 3pl stickrake. Reversing into the fire a root ball rolled under one corner of the rake and before I could stop another root ball rolled under the other corner jacking the rear wheels off the coals. The front tyres started to burn at once so leaving the tractor in L 3 I jumped from the front tyre off the fire an started to hobble(twisted ankle) across the ripped up ground to an iseki with a spray cart. I was able to use this to direct water onto the ford to cool the front tyres while I hobbled away to get a deutz tractor and chain. Eventually I was able to pull the ford free but now it was chasing me. Speeding up so the chain was tight an turning in a large circle I jumped off the deutz and ran/hobbled after the ford. I was just able to climb over the stickrake to stop the ford but was now slowly being dragged so hopped off the ford an carefully climbed onto the deutz to stop it.
> Looking back it was pretty funny, I don't want to do it again though.
> What would you have done?


What, no pics?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is the second story this week I've read about mishaps using tractors to push wood onto a lit burn pile. It would seem that might not be the best practice.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wasn't me...whew,couple years ago fellow was burning BIG brush pile late Dec.,coals were left so he decide to use his snow plow on his Ford pickup push coals into pile,but do to heat frost melted which meant Ford frontend bottom out...paint hoses couple plastic parts needed.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Next time you try something like that, have someone handy with a camera and a first aid kit!!


----------

